# What veggies go with pulled pork?



## jerseyhunter (Jul 4, 2015)

I like veggies but am more of a meat and potatoes guy. But you know women or maybe not. Anyway I smoked a pork butt for pulled pork and have Tater salad. Cole slaw and also beans and corn, which are technically starches not a vegetable. So I'm looking to pare the pulled pork with something healthy for both of us if not just for her. What do you guys and gals got?


----------



## tropics (Jul 4, 2015)

Baked Beans Cole Slaw


----------



## bbqbrett (Jul 4, 2015)

I know what you mean jerseyhunter.  I might suggest some fresh green beans or grill some asparagus coated with some olive oil and a little Parmesan cheese & pepper.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 4, 2015)

Grilled bacon wrapped asparagus is always a favorite. As are Brussels sprouts sautéed in bacon fat. 
No, not the most healthy options, but really tasty!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 4, 2015)

How about a three bean salad. It light and refreshing and goes well with anything. Let's see another tasty salad is a shredded broccoli-shredded Brussels sprout salad. I'd have to find my post on that it is here somewhere. 

Fresh green beans sautéed in butter and garlic. At the very end add lemon zest and shaved almonds. 

Beer Brussels sprouts are good. I also have a post here on those. 

Last but not least smoker roasted veggies. I also have a thread here on those too.

Look here for some of those recipes
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 4, 2015)

Corn on the cob, cole slaw, Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans all go great with pulled pork


----------



## danbury (Jul 4, 2015)

Homemade cowpoke beans for sure! Always a winner around here.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies so quick.  I have the beans, corn on the cob and coleslaw.  Going to go with the green beans, but saving the other recommendations for another day.  I have got to look up the cowpoke bean recipe for sure. The rest I have , esp. Dutch's.


----------



## parman (Jul 6, 2015)

Jersey,

My favorite with any type of BBQ is greens! I love cooking collard and mustard greens together. I guess you could add kale and the others but you can go wrong with the first two. The secret...don't tell anyone..is to use the Japanese apple cider vinegar instead of regular vinegar To find the vinegar you will have to go to a "Japanese store". You will not find it anywhere else. DUDE...the best greens ever! Remember don't tell anyone... ;)

Rich


----------

